# Does weightlifting increase testosterone?



## Adaptevolve

I know that there is a temporary boost after training and then it falls below baseline as some of the testosterone goes out the blood to the muscles.

But what I am curious about is if weightlifting increases baseline testosterone and by how much? Also do you know of any studies that show this? Thanks.


----------



## Cythraul

Does it matter? just go lift heavy ****


----------



## Ahal84

Why do you need to know that? Eat, Lift heavy and Sleep.


----------



## m118

OP is obsessed by testosterone yet refuses to educate himself beyond asking questions in a forum....


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Lifting weight makes my muscles big, which in turn makes me alpha. I did legs today and they ache and i feel sick... Oh and i have just eaten a packet of scampi thing-a-me-bobs...

I should really put my glasses on.

What was the question?


----------



## lkrowland

I'm with morgan84 just go st8 beast mode everyday and you'll have all your questions answered lol


----------



## Inapsine

Yer it does as a result of lifting, but it will only remain elevated if you continue too train, larger muscle groups such as legs will encourage the production of testosterone more then small muscles such as biceps.


----------



## LV_Don

I was reading a scientific study somewhere on the internet that seemed reliable. It said that big compound moves such as squats do release testosterone and some other chemical that starts with G or something like that but the testosterone only lasts for a couple of hours after the workout and the amount produced is a small amount so it does produce testosterone but relatively nothing since it want have any effects as it goes after a couple hours of the workout.

Basically weightlifting doesn't do anything on testosterone level.


----------



## Tassotti

Driving fast has the same effect


----------



## LV_Don

I was reading a scientific study somewhere on the internet that seemed reliable. It said that big compound moves such as squats do release testosterone and some other chemical that starts with G or something like that but the testosterone only lasts for a couple of hours after the workout and the amount produced is a small amount so it does produce testosterone but relatively nothing since it want have any effects as it goes after a couple hours of the workout.

Basically weightlifting doesn't do anything on testosterone level.


----------

